

Backed By $3.25 Million From NEA, 500 Startups, Launches Visual “Learn To Code” - kurtable
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/backed-by-3-5-million-from-nea-500-startups-felicis-others-tynker-launches-its-visual-learn-to-code-platform-for-children/

======
quaffapint
Shows how clueless the NEA is at making proper decisions - They could of just
as easily backed the pre-existing free Scratch program used world wide that
already does the same thing.

